# Deer creek crappie



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

Fished deer creek lake side Sunday afternoon. Put in around 2pm and pulled out around 8pm. Fished several spots and struggled fishing visable brush piles. So we found a few schools deeper "4-6" on submerged brush and did great off those. Caught roughly 60-70 fish between 2 guys. Used minnows for most part. Then used jigs the last hour and didn't matter. We did just as good if not better with the jigs. Water temp was 68-72 degree.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yea went to Delaware Saturday but know about 4 people that fish deer creek all limited out they are on fire right now.we have waited all winter for this


----------



## Bill Sheridan (Sep 26, 2013)

keithjpoole said:


> Fished deer creek lake side Sunday afternoon. Put in around 2pm and pulled out around 8pm. Fished several spots and struggled fishing visable brush piles. So we found a few schools deeper "4-6" on submerged brush and did great off those. Caught roughly 60-70 fish between 2 guys. Used minnows for most part. Then used jigs the last hour and didn't matter. We did just as good if not better with the jigs. Water temp was 68-72 degree.


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

I was long lining on Saturday at Deer Creek and the crappie hit the bandit 300s, flicker shad 5 and 7 and even the #7 flicker minnow. color did not matter they loved them all


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Any size to them large6er?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Gentlemen broke down in my driveway Monday who lives by Deercreek, We got to talking and he went out Sunday I believe. said and caught quite a few nice ones. But only one nice white Bass


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

Most of ours was 9in. With a couple 10in and biggest was 11in.


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry MD for late reply, yes the very first crappie was 9.5 and I debated keeping it but all other crappie were 11" or better with the biggest 13" We also caught 2 monster white bass that entertained my wife for a couple minutes trying to reel them in. both were about 16". They loved the bandit 300s


----------

